
Xi Jinping shows natural hair color in a rare move for Chinese politics - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/xi-jinping-gray-hair/index.html
======
moogly
> It's a sign of Xi's increasing self-confidence

I think that's a bit rich, considering his reactions to Winnie the Pooh memes
and the censoring of which has gone on for at least 1.5 years.

